# Prototype Necron Lord



## Trevor Drake (Oct 25, 2008)

Fluff is a WIP. Here is my concept Necron lord that i made from spare bits including...

1. Necron Warrior legs, bodies, arms, and gauss flayers
2. Necron Scarabs
3. Random chaos bit from Daemonettes box, top of banner pole.

Have not painted yet, and granted i made this in about 30 minutes, it was an out to get around not being able to order WH40k blisters. C&C Welcome.


----------



## Djinn24 (Jan 12, 2008)

I like it. It is different then the norm which is nice. Maybe look into rying your hand at GS and make him a cape?


----------



## Trevor Drake (Oct 25, 2008)

djinn24 said:


> I like it. It is different then the norm which is nice. Maybe look into rying your hand at GS and make him a cape?


Thank you Djinn.

The cape is in the works at the moment, im mostly debating how to go about it at the moment.

And yes, im sure you have seen a few of my other conversions and im not a big fan of the norm. I plan on doing both of my lords in this matter, and calling the two arm-flayers as a staff of light and the skull in the icon strapped onto the back as a resorb. Ill begin working on that cape idea, as soon as i think of a way that i like for it to look.


----------



## Steel Nathan (Apr 26, 2008)

You ran out of white paper, and you had to use a white shirt to make a good background eh Ice? :laugh:. 

I really like it. He reminds me of a terminator for some reason. Probably because he seems to be leaning down a bit and has big shoulder pads. And he also looks like a Chaos Termie with that Icon on his back. 

Good job so far :grin:.


----------



## Trevor Drake (Oct 25, 2008)

Steel Nathan said:


> You ran out of white paper, and you had to use a white shirt to make a good background eh Ice? :laugh:.
> 
> I really like it. He reminds me of a terminator for some reason. Probably because he seems to be leaning down a bit and has big shoulder pads. And he also looks like a Chaos Termie with that Icon on his back.
> 
> Good job so far :grin:.


Actually...yes i was out of white paper...how the hell did you know that?

Does he actually look like a termie? i didnt see the corolation, i was trying to beef him up to show the T 5 as the current lords dont like to show off how they pull it off.

And thanks ^_^


----------



## Steel Nathan (Apr 26, 2008)

Icedrake25 said:


> Actually...yes i was out of white paper...how the hell did you know that?


I just took a educated guess, I've never seen anyone take a picture of a model with their t-shirt showing. And it being white kind of gave me an obvious(but possibly wrong) thought.



Icedrake25 said:


> Does he actually look like a termie? i didnt see the corolation, i was trying to beef him up to show the T 5 as the current lords dont like to show off how they pull it off


Well, his shoulders and and the icon on the top. But otherwise, he looks like a tough fucker, although Lascannons will still make him cry.

Edit: Obliterator! That's what he reminids me of for his arms. Ahhh mutation....

Edit 2: 600th post, whooo!


----------



## HorusReborn (Nov 19, 2008)

looking good man, a better, more chesty model in the background would have been better, thank god there's a cool Necron Lord to look at instead


----------



## Trevor Drake (Oct 25, 2008)

sorry HR, cant really help with a more chesty model as the little lady is not a fan of using the camera. But as you say, there is a 'cool' necron lord to look at. Im just wondering how cool....XD

oh, and thankee HorusReborn


----------



## Dr.Mercury (Aug 2, 2008)

Looks very cool!
I second the cape idea, and I cannot wait to see the gy painted!


----------



## HorusReborn (Nov 19, 2008)

Well Drake, I love the pose! It's very menacing, that's for sure. I'm not too keen on the Slaanesh banner on the back, makes him look like he should be pink with a purple helmet if you catch my drift. It's really only identifiable as a Slaaneshi kind of icon and every time I look at it, that's all I think about! Maybe manipulate it in some way to get it to look more Necronic...


----------



## MaidenManiac (Oct 2, 2008)

I like him, add the cape and he will be grand!
I would tho remove the top part of the pole so it ends with the O with the skull inside, makes it alot less CSMish directly


----------



## Trevor Drake (Oct 25, 2008)

HorusReborn said:


> Well Drake, I love the pose! It's very menacing, that's for sure. I'm not too keen on the Slaanesh banner on the back, makes him look like he should be pink with a purple helmet if you catch my drift. It's really only identifiable as a Slaaneshi kind of icon and every time I look at it, that's all I think about! Maybe manipulate it in some way to get it to look more Necronic...


hmm i can do that no problem. I can see now in hindsight what you are saying about it still having the slaaneshy touch, but it was the only bit that looked good for a res orb, and the pole made it seem as if it was part of his spine.

Glad that you like the pose, it took some cutting here and there to get it looking like that, and i have to say i like it so far. might peel the feet off to work on the base, but im building a display board at the same time and that will dictate how his base is done. But i figured, for bits and the fact that necrons are not known for their convertability, it was a decent job doing the best i could with what i had (two boxes of necron warriors)

Thank you so far, glad you like it, and for the cape im thinking on making it like the old-school capes that the older necron lords had. More work to come when working inbetween the work schedule and the holidays atm.


----------



## Katie Drake (Nov 28, 2007)

I think all you'd need to do to perfect that model is fix the banner icon. I'm not sure how exactly to go about it, but if you could make it so he has some sort of eldritch symbol instead, I think it'd be perfect. Take a look at the art in the Codex or on the waterslide transfers that come with the Warrior boxed sets for inspiration as far as shapes go.

The Apocalypse book also gives a great explanation as to what some of the symbols mean.

Katie D


----------



## Blue Liger (Apr 25, 2008)

A cape that looks torn is easy made out of paper and then sprayed with spray paint it makes it flimsy for a bit then hardens to keep shape. I used this techniques when making a light cape for my DE lord on jetbike.


----------



## Djokovic (Dec 22, 2008)

I didn't even know necrons could be so cool.


----------



## Chaosftw (Oct 20, 2008)

I am very use to see static Necrons so seeing that model at first was an immediate 'Ew' then after sitting and looking at the pics i am definatly starting to dig the conversion. unusual yet very probable. I think the cape will make a huge difference. I think it will fill him out a little more. toss some more pics when complete!

Cheers,

Chaosftw


----------



## Farseer Beltiac (Jul 11, 2008)

Dear God that is friggin' sweet!!! A kick-ass necron lord with double gaus weapons :biggrin: man, it almost makes me...wanna...*groans* become....a Nec...NECRON AHHHHHHHGGGGGGHHHH!!!! What is happening to me? *turns into Pariah*


----------



## Farseer Beltiac (Jul 11, 2008)

oh yeah, plus +rep:biggrin:!!!


----------



## Steel Nathan (Apr 26, 2008)

Katie Drake said:


> The Apocalypse book also gives a great explanation as to what some of the symbols mean.


Which one would that be, the one that's overly priced for what it contains, or the poorly edited one? Oh wait, that's both! 

Anyways, should've done this a bit ago... +rep Icedrake!


----------



## Trevor Drake (Oct 25, 2008)

Thanks. Im doing some work on the lord, ill keep yall updated, work this week has been busy as all getout LOL


----------



## Pirate Metal Troy (Jun 2, 2008)

the body from an immortal would give him a little more chest. Or jsut go balls out on the torso from a destroyer lord...but most people don't just have those lying around...except me...because i hate D.lords and got one for free.


----------

